# Sharing my recipes



## qualiks (May 27, 2020)

I just wanted to share some of my recipes from our bakery that I have developed in the past 30 years as a Master Baker. I'm adding 2-3 new recipes every week. Feel free to ask if you have any questions. My channel with recipes: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpBNAt0FioO7RWGCae7zv4A


----------

